# Official -ish



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

As the official slingshot forum it is incumbent upon this membership to assist in deciding and declaring our Officials. This will be THE official list of Officials- accept no counterfeits.

The Committee has been kind enough to start us out with these no-brainers:

Official Beer of Slingshooting: Coors (original banquet style)

Official Corndog of Slingshooting: Disneyland Deluxe

Official Pickup Truck of Slingshooting: Ford F-150

Official Private Jet of Slingshooting: Cessna Citation Mustang

Members are encouraged to add and justify submissions at their whim, just try to be official about it, and hurry- the list must be presented for Committee review by next Tuesday. Thanks.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Beer - Super Bock - once you've had one there's no looking back.

Corndog?! - you Americans... BBQ'd anything red meat in a crispy bun.

Pickup - Lancruiser 70 - makes me smile every time I drive one

Private Jet - one of 'em shelved Concordes thanks. Should be free.


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

Official Beer of Slingshooting: A cheap Merlot or a honey mead will work just fine.... thank you very much.

Official Corndog of Slingshooting: A nice venison loin or top/bottom round, sorry not big on processed "meat like products" especially when wrapped in a loaf of fat soaked bread.

Official Pickup Truck of Slingshooting: Chevy Silverado for work or a Hummer H3 5.3 litre Alpha for pleasure, that thing is a Mountain Goat and I love it, but I would drive MattWalts Landcruiser 70 and be right happy.

Official Private Jet of Slingshooting: I do not fly no more, God did not give me wings, for that there was a damn fine reason.


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

Beer: the wife beater (stella)

Corndawg: don't know what it is but I'll say Haggis

Pickup truck: nah, an original landrover defender

Jet: a typhoon thanks



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Please forgive me most gracious and accommodating members, for not having been more clear. The 4 subjects mentioned in the OP have already been rendered by the Committee. One doesn't question the Committee. Let me start:

Official Toy Ball of Slingshooting: Koosh

Official Alternative Activity of Slingshooting: Wiffle Ball


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Official Dog Breed of Slingshooting: Border Terrier


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

Why would you pick an f150 is all I'm saying. 
Lol
Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Ok... Official real dog of Slingshot shooting... Labrador retriever


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

The Official Element of Slingshooting: Lead


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Official Handgun of Slingshooting: Smith & Wesson Model 27


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

The Official Nasal Decongestant of Slingshooting: Afrin Original


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Mr. Nice said:


> As the official slingshot forum it is incumbent upon this membership to assist in deciding and declaring our Officials. This will be THE official list of Officials- accept no counterfeits.
> 
> The Committee has been kind enough to start us out with these no-brainers:
> 
> ...


Coors?? I would like to nominate anything but a fizzy yellow beer! :nono: :drinkup:


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

I contradicted the Committee once, and it wasn't anywhere near as bold as your beer sacrilege. They threatened to taint my rubber. I don't know what that meant exactly but it sounded horrible and I've got enough to worry about...


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

I'd say the official dog is the Treeing Feist they sure are good at finding targets for my slingshots...they are my choice all day any day.


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Official Most Audacious Act Recognized by Slingshooting: Sending your sports car into the asteroid belt.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

The Goshawk - Official Predatory Bird of Slingshots! 









Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BiggBill (Jun 11, 2013)

The official breakfast Thursday morning at the ECST-Advil
The official vehicle of slingshotting can only be a Dodge Ram 6.7 liter Cummins. Used to haul all the stuff and firewood to the 2018 ECST
The official beer is Pabst Blue Ribbon
Slingshot enthusiast only like very rare meat.....like Unicorn


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

Mr. Nice said:


> Please forgive me most gracious and accommodating members, for not having been more clear. The 4 subjects mentioned in the OP have already been rendered by the Committee. One doesn't question the Committee. Let me start:
> 
> Official Toy Ball of Slingshooting: Koosh
> 
> Official Alternative Activity of Slingshooting: Wiffle Ball


*Wiffle Ball? Too rigorous. I'm down for senior Tee-ball. *


----------



## BiggBill (Jun 11, 2013)

Apologies
I hear by nominate "human meat" as the official meat of slingshotting


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot (Mar 14, 2017)

BiggBill said:


> The official breakfast Thursday morning at the ECST-Advil
> The official vehicle of slingshotting can only be a Dodge Ram 6.7 liter Cummins. Used to haul all the stuff and firewood to the 2018 ECST
> The official beer is Pabst Blue Ribbon
> Slingshot enthusiast only like very rare meat.....like Unicorn


Funny you should mention the Unicorns... I recently was granted access to a pristine Unicorn Preserve by the Dragons, I'm the only human to set foot in there and they told me to keep it that way... hardest part is not letting the Unicorns catch wind of my presence so that the hunting stays easy....

As for the Official truck of slingshot shooting, I'm leaning towards an early 2000s (06 or before) Toyota Tundra (and no, I don't have anything to compare it to), as it's what I'm driving now, but I think that it should be whatever you're driving, since truck preferences will undoubtedly vary as much or more than our slingshot ones.

As for the official jet, it is absolutely the Fairchild A-10 Thunderbolt II. Firepower all day, every day, absolutely where and whenever the heck you need it.

Biggbill, that would be cannibalism, which is frowned upon in this society.


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

Hobbit With A Slingshot said:


> BiggBill said:
> 
> 
> > The official breakfast Thursday morning at the ECST-Advil
> ...


Let's start with the politicians then, ain't no human to be found there. :naughty:


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Official underwear - anything latex


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

mattwalt said:


> Beer - Super Bock - once you've had one there's no looking back.
> 
> Corndog?! - you Americans... BBQ'd anything red meat in a crispy bun.
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot (Mar 14, 2017)

chuckduster01 said:


> Hobbit With A Slingshot said:
> 
> 
> > BiggBill said:
> ...


Ewwwwwwwwwwww, what're you trying to do, make me violently ill or something? uke: I agree about the "not human" part, because they are clearly something else entirely, but by the same token, I think that the very qualities/flaws/whatever that render them not human also render them the pure essence of all that is disgusting and foul...

I had the scariest epiphany the other day when I realized how to be a successful politician: Lie to both the devil and your constituents about who it was that you originally sold your soul to in the first place, and then default on both of them the second it becomes most profitable for you.... NOT a career field I'm interested in.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Beer have to be molsons Canadian .rare porter house steak on a garlic bun with Swiss lots Montreal spice .dog Akita and as for a jet be to slow I will take cf18 hornet


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Forgot tuck 1960 ish b model Mac twin stick chain drive hell ya


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot (Mar 14, 2017)

Official Favorite Weather Conditions of Slingshot Shooting: anything above 40°-ish F (60s-70s ideal), minimal humidity and precipitation with a light breeze preferred, sunlight optional.


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

The Official Candy Bar of Slingshooting: 3 Musketeers (fluffy not stuffy)


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot (Mar 14, 2017)

Official Top Plastic/Polymer (as opposed to composite materials) of Slingshot Shooting: Ballistic Grade Polycarbonite.


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Alfred E. Monkeynipples said:


> Mr. Nice said:
> 
> 
> > Please forgive me most gracious and accommodating members, for not having been more clear. The 4 subjects mentioned in the OP have already been rendered by the Committee. One doesn't question the Committee. Let me start:
> ...


I believe the appropriate compromise twixt Tee and Wiffle is Yard Darts, and you don't wanna go there. I say this as possibly the finest Yard Darter who ever lived. On my block, well street really, except for Ed Feeney. Son of a gun has been on fire since he had his hip replaced.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Official Target


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Official Slingshot


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Official game animal


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

treefork said:


> Official Slingshot


OH LOOK "ARTILLERY" :lol:


----------



## flatcap (Jan 12, 2018)

The official mint.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Maybe the committee should reconsider the Official beer .


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

OK, the red phone rang 7 minutes ago. I've heard from the Committee. They're willing to consider the change request on the previously rendered beer matter. They make two stipulations. You must submit 1 case of Sling Shot ale for testing by the Committee. (Just send it to me Marty, I'll arrange for the drop.)

Secondly, the guy who suggested human meat must accept a rubber tainting. (There was nothing I could do.)


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Official game animal


----------



## BiggBill (Jun 11, 2013)

Rubber tainting accepted..........can that be direct shipped or do I need to pick it up?


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Think thats a 'collect in person' deal.


----------



## BiggBill (Jun 11, 2013)

It has been suggested to me this tainting is not a reward for unending wit.
I thought it was a new product or technique to make band sets last longer
But I still accept


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Very well then. Bigg, I must say that your willingness to take one for the team is admirable, and won't soon be forgotten. Please pack-up all your sling rubber and send it to Treefork, he can then forward it to me along with the prospect beer. I'll hand them both over to the Committee for the evaluation and ritual tainting. I think we're good here.

Long live Sling Shot Ale!


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

BiggBill said:


> It has been suggested to me this tainting is not a reward for unending wit.
> I thought it was a new product or technique to make band sets last longer
> But I still accept


WOW DUDE..........You are a trooper. I do not want elastic bands anywhere near my taint.


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Good point Chuck. We have a member here who loves the smell of TBG so much he fell into the bad habit of stealing a whiff during his draw. Using only post-ritual TBG would be an excellent way to break that habit.


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

There sure is some "THAT JUST AIN'T RIGHT" in the last little bit of this thread. WOODANG :what:


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Now you know why the Committee is seldom questioned. It took someone with Treefork's credentials to pull it off.

I'd hate to even contemplate a frame tainting.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Wasted time, wasted days.....I thought this was a forum for grownups not little boys still making school yard jokes. Well, maybe not, we're all about playing with Dennis the Menace toys. But this isn't even good funny paper material.


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

Jolly Roger said:


> Wasted time, wasted days.....I thought this was a forum for grownups not little boys still making school yard jokes. Well, maybe not, we're all about playing with Dennis the Menace toys. But this isn't even good funny paper material.


Deep breaths and goosefraba. :naughty:


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Aww, don't be disgruntled Jolly. The Colt Python was considered but with a cylinder that spins the wrong way, and a trigger likened to "dragging an anchor through a pile of tires" it was rejected out of hand. The Smith was simply a better revolver in every regard.

The Model 27- the original, and still the best.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Momma said port boy u can not make everybody happy


----------



## BiggBill (Jun 11, 2013)

Whew
I can't tell the sarcasm from reality
Just got uncomfortable

I'll just put the lotion on and put it back in the basket


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Mr. Nice said:


> Aww, don't be disgruntled Jolly. The Colt Python was considered but with a cylinder that spins the wrong way, and a trigger likened to "dragging an anchor through a pile of tires" it was rejected out of hand. The Smith was simply a better revolver in every regard.
> 
> The Model 27- the original, and still the best.


Smoothest trigger pull on any handgun ever made. Nope the cylinder spins left to right just like it should. Took me 40 yrs. to shoot the action out of my Python. I can shoot the action out of a SW in short order....in fact, I had three come from the factory with faulty actions. And I sure ain't gonna trust a Ruger.


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

Jolly Roger said:


> Mr. Nice said:
> 
> 
> > Aww, don't be disgruntled Jolly. The Colt Python was considered but with a cylinder that spins the wrong way, and a trigger likened to "dragging an anchor through a pile of tires" it was rejected out of hand. The Smith was simply a better revolver in every regard.
> ...


I turned my waaaaaaaaaaaay overpriced shiny snake into a pair of pre-lock Smiths and an old Dan 15 in one swell swoop, one of the best days of my life. Opinion truly is up to the person expressing and owning it.


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

Port boy said:


> Momma said port boy u can not make everybody happy


BINGO. There are only two people I truly worry about making happy. One is my Wife and the other is myself, and them two are kinda linked and could be called one I guess. Everyone else is left to fend for themselves...........call me uncaring if you may, but that is the only one's I am truly worried about. :naughty:


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

The Python's superior craftsmanship and beauty is not my opinion. It is fact and fact only. Some refuse to face the facts or simply cannot recognize quality when they hold it in their hand.


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

The Official Sneaker of Slingshooting: Converse Chuck Taylor Hi-Top


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Fun thread Mr. Nice, I enjoy your natural wit. *


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

Jolly Roger said:


> The Python's superior craftsmanship and beauty is not my opinion. It is fact and fact only. Some refuse to face the facts or simply cannot recognize quality when they hold it in their hand.


I sure am glad the guy buying my Python shared that very same OPINION when he broke out his wallet. :lol: All the deer that have died in front of my Monson made Dan 357 would likely wish I had kept that overpriced shiny snake p.o.s though.


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Official Wine of Slingshooting:


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Official Greek of slingshooting, Evangelos(Vagelis) Skropidas. Yeah, that's me alright.
Official fast food, Greek gyros.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Official song : Catapult by James


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Official bands, Judas Priest, Manowar, Helloween.


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Now, with the addition of bacon, I present the official burger of slingshooting: The Bacon Big Mac :shocked:


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Ha the burgers never look that good when u get them !


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Are you saying the photo of the official burger of slingshooting- was staged?


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Hehe no man not at all just saying the ones I get be all squished up half the toppings puking ???? out the one side lettuce all limp bun two days old !


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Did ya see the special sauce oozing over the edge of the anchor bun? anic:


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

It’s a good looking burger ???? mate definitely fit for the title :wave:


----------

